# The Golden Globes...



## user2 (Jan 16, 2006)

Anybody watching right now??


----------



## moonrevel (Jan 16, 2006)

I am...and realizing I am totally out of touch with this past year's movies!


----------



## Chelly (Jan 16, 2006)

did anyone watch the pre show on E with isaac mizrahi (i suck at spelling)

he was wild!!! he was digging in random actresses purses and he was grabbing boobs, asking if they were wearing undies!! so out of line! but such good tv lol


----------



## aziajs (Jan 16, 2006)

I never miss it.  We should post our best and worst dressed.  

Here are my top and bottom three so far:

*Best Dressed*





Marcia Cross




Eva Longoria




Keira Knightley


*Worst Dressed*




Gwyneth Paltrow 




Dayna Devon




Heidi Klum


----------



## Chelly (Jan 16, 2006)

i loved that thye all had chopard jewelry on <333 so jealous!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Jan 16, 2006)

I'm watching now, but missed the preshow


----------



## Pink_minx (Jan 17, 2006)

I was watching it...especially when that guy I think his name is Isaac kind of squeezed Scarlett Johanson's breasts lol.  They all look so pretty!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Jan 17, 2006)

Did anyone see Catherine Denevue??


----------



## user2 (Jan 17, 2006)

Ewww Heidis Dress...eww!!!


----------

